
$1,499 floating tent that lets you wake up on the water continues to sell out - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/22/floating-1499-smithfly-shoal-tent-lets-you-wake-up-on-the-water.html
======
randomerr
Maybe I'm over thinking this but wouldn't a pontoon raft be safer and last
longer?Withe price of palettes and plastic barrel you make one for about $500
and then just put a cheap tent on. To each their own tent for $100.

~~~
closed
Had a friend who, in a drunken spree, constructed a pontoon raft out of
palettes and plastic barrels. Sitting on that thing was the focal point of
like 2 summers. Definitely recommend!

------
afpx
In Asheville, the cool thing to do is to put a King-sized inflatable bed on
the river and fall asleep with a mosquito net cover.

